# Dog supplies FM area.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is there anywhere in the FM area where I can get cages for birds (for dog work) or bird tip ups or launchers?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have used a small pet porter before. I did build a bird box out of plywood with a sliding top for access. I have not ever used it if you want I would sell it for $10. I also have a couple manual pheasant launchers that I have made into remote launchers with the plan from the gun dog forum. I would be willing to sell those with or without the remotes. Other wise you are probably going to have to go to Scheels.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

94NDTA, you can't beat Springer's deal. If you are looking for something smaller there are plans for home made ones. They don't launch exactly but it is 2 part PVC pipe that is spring loaded together. You pull a string that releases the spring and the pigeon goes. I've got pictures of the plans someplace if you are interested. (I need to make some myself).


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

PM sent, springer. I have never seen launchers or cages at scheels.


----------

